

Pygal – A Python SVG Charts Creator - Walkman
http://pygal.org/

======
doug1001
this is the first i have heard of this library, but i look forward to
experimenting with it because it has an important use case: creating 'native'
plots etc in the ipython notebook.

ipynb which has an impressive display system, eg, to view svg within the
notebook:

from IPython.display import SVG SVG(filename='plot-made-from-pygal.svg')

alternatively, you could use ipython's HTML display: from IPython.display
import HTML

and inject the pygal-created SVG into your own HTML template--a particularly
nice option because ipython notebook is html rendered in a browser.

------
gerbal
Pygal has been ported to Javascript[1] and can be embedded in arbitrary web
pages. I don't know quite what to make of that. Though the implementation in
trinket.io[2] is pretty cool

[1]
[https://github.com/trinketapp/pygal.js/](https://github.com/trinketapp/pygal.js/)

[2] [https://trinket.io/charts](https://trinket.io/charts)

~~~
andybak
Bloody hell. Last time I looked at skulpt I judged it as an 'interesting toy'.

But it's dawned on me that I'm watching a fully client-side Python app. And at
80kb it's not unrealistic to think about using it in production. Crikey...

------
lebinh
Found this great library when trying to play with and visualise some data
recently[1]. One of the easiest way to create a nice graph from pure python.

[1] [https://github.com/lebinh/aws-usage-report-
analyser](https://github.com/lebinh/aws-usage-report-analyser)

------
amirouche
The following libraries target Python runtime instead of the browser:

\- [http://bokeh.pydata.org/index.html](http://bokeh.pydata.org/index.html)

\- [http://vispy.org/](http://vispy.org/)

------
bnj
I'd really like the 'try it online' to be able to easily save the output so
that I could have students use it to create their charts and then save them...

------
m_mueller
Very nice hover effects. I have only one gripe with them though: The
transitions should be way faster. .3 seconds max., possibly less.

------
aswanson
Ugh. No 2.7 support

------
orliesaurus
nice, i was looking at this last week!

